

Is Evernote really worth more than the New York Times? - jfdimark
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201211/phil-libin/is-evernote-worth-more-than-the-new-york-times.html

======
msrpotus
In one way, yes: Evernote provides something that would be much more difficult
to otherwise have; at least compared to creating a news source.

While I'm a big fan of the NYTimes and read it almost every day (and
indirectly pay for it), I could go read any number of other papers. I might
miss the great journalism but can find other decent sources of news and
writing.

